# 2012 Audi Enthusiast's Gift Guide from Fourtitude



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Every year Fourtitude endeavors to create a perfect gift list for Audi enthusiasts. Items on this list may range from a couple of dollars to several thousand, and easily purchased to more unobtainium. Some may be obvious Audi goods, while others simply follow a similar philosophy like Audi ultra lightweight design or tailored customization similar to Audi Exclusive. Whatever the case, we think most any Audi enthusiast would be happy to have any number of items from this list. We do hope you agree and further would like to wish you a happy holiday season no matter your spiritual engine. 

See it HERE: http://fourtitude.com/features/Miscellaneous_Features_16/2012-gift-guide-for-the-audi-enthusiast/


----------

